# Petite Maltese



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I would like to know if anyone is familiar with or knows Mary Ann of Petite Maltese in Florida, or has any of her dogs? You can message me privately, if you wish. Thank you


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Yes, I have met Maryann many times at shows. Carole Manny and Giovanni are from Maryann.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Manny and Giovani are very beautiful.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I also have met Maryann and have seen a number of her dogs. She lives in the Tampa Bay area so Cathy and I have had the opportunity to see her at shows. She has pretty dogs.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

We talked to her when we were looking but she didn't have any boys available.


----------

